# Laude el Altillo school, Jerez



## billc (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi folks,

Does anyone have any feedback about this school? Not facts and figures, but rather how your children have got on there, in terms of social and language integration.

I've had mixed reviews from my new work colleagues. Any input would be welcome.

bill


----------



## Filly (Jun 10, 2014)

billc said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback about this school? Not facts and figures, but rather how your children have got on there, in terms of social and language integration.
> 
> ...


A very late reply Bill but it may help someone else on the same trail. Our boys are just finishing their 3rd year at this school - they started at Laude, Jerez at 3 years and 8 years. We relocated from Argentina to Jerez and chose the location because of the school. We'd researched and visited international schools from Valencia to Seville and everything in between. We wanted a school that followed the Cambridge exams so we could ensure the kid's academic English as well as one that offered a broad curriculum of spots, music and other activities. We couldn't be happier with the school and haven't had a single cause for complaint. We particularly find there are great communication channels between the teachers and parents as well as formal and informal channels with the "mgmt." There has been very little student turnover in the boys' classes - maybe 1-2 students leaving at year end either because they don't cut the behaviour/academic mustard, for relocation or other. There were 3 new boys in my eldest class this year, who arrived with poor English and no French and they have made incredible progress in both - I know as I help them do their exam prep as I'm one of the few English and French speaking parents in their year. Our own boys are doing fantastically well in all aspects of their school life. They are particularly lauded for their broad English and Spanish vocabulary - due to their love of reading of course. There is a large focus on regular testing rather than homework and we work with them to prep them so we can see the academic standards they are hitting. They both love sports and music and all the in-school competitions for chess, science etc. I witnessed one of the eldest US friends coming and going in a year - nice kid but his parents did nothing with him to motivate study and he failed miserably in all classes, inc. English. 
I'm very friendly with a lot of parents in the boys classes and across other years. I see a lot of hysteria on the part of some mothers who think that because it is fee paying that the school is entirely responsible for all aspects of their child's upbringing. They seem to live at the school complaining over tonterias like not being allowed into the changing room to dry their child's hair after swimming class. fyi 3 mothers per class are allowed in...just a lack of perspective really. If you've any particular rumours or concerns you or anyone needs dispelled please let me know.


----------

